# Did your EOS-M come with a USA warranty card?



## JohnUSA (Dec 16, 2013)

I just received my EOS-M kit and it didn't come with a warranty card. Called the seller ( Big outfit here in NJ ) and they mentioned I just have to contact Canon to register it.

I don't know... first time I heard about doing it this way. On the box there's a label that reads that the camera has the latest v2 firmware for more info go to the Canon Australian website!

I'm thinking gray market?

What does everyone think?


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

JohnUSA said:


> I just received my EOS-M kit and it didn't come with a warranty card. Called the seller ( Big outfit here in NJ ) and they mentioned I just have to contact Canon to register it.
> 
> I don't know... first time I heard about doing it this way. On the box there's a label that reads that the camera has the latest v2 firmware for more info go to the Canon Australian website!
> 
> ...



Dear JohnUSA.
I order and buy from Amazon, And No warranty card---Plus my EOS-M is display in the LCD screen in Chinese or Japanese language too, I need to set up to use English Language by my self. BUT, The Mount Adapter EF-EOS-M( from Amazon too) have warrantee card , State that " For USA & CANADA ONLY"------Yes, I think that both you and me buy EOS-M ( from Amazon, The super cheap one)= Gray market, which Canon sell to the UNDEVELOPMENT COUNTRY----Ha, Ha, Ha---Just 1 minutes after we open the Box, No more warruntee.
Just Kidding.
Surapon


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 16, 2013)

So are you saying the USA model does not come with a warranty card in the box and but is covered by USA Canon's warranty?

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine came with a USA & Canada warranty card, as all USA importer imports do, if it didn't have a card it is not a USA importer imported model.

Having said that, I have had warranty claims on none USA importer imported gear before, as I regularly purchase from the Caribbean and South American network, Canon USA have always honoured any warranty or after warranty repair work regardless of where my gear actually was first sold.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

JohnUSA said:


> So are you saying the USA model does not come with a warranty card in the box and but is covered by USA Canon's warranty?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry Dear JohnUSA.
My model is from Amazon, and I do not know the real Fact that = Gray Market or Not----??, If I understand correct, Gray Market Products are not for sale in USA. or Canada, And No warrantee in USA and Canada(???). No one know.
We need to wait for CR. Members to answer this question in the near future.
Good luck for both of us.
Surapon

https://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/331/~/what-is-gray-market%3F


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Mine came with a USA & Canada warranty card, as all USA importer imports do, if it didn't have a card it is not a USA importer imported model.
> 
> Having said that, I have had warranty claims on none USA importer imported gear before, as I regularly purchase from the Caribbean and South American network, Canon USA have always honoured any warranty or after warranty repair work regardless of where my gear actually was first sold.




THANKSSSS, Dear privatebydesign---That will answer our question = Gray Market Products.
Surapon

https://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/331/~/what-is-gray-market%3F


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Any other feedback! So I'm just confirming that it's probably gray market and I should return it?

The whole kit, body, two lenses and flash was $419. Oh well!

Best,

John


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2013)

As stated, if it's a proper USA import, it will have a warranty card. If not, it's gray market. The thing is, a _reputable_ dealer should tell you that up front. 

@JohnUSA, which vendor? (It's ok to name names...) If it was B&H, Adorama, or any authorized dealer, that shouldn't have happened unless it was explicitly stated (I don't think those two sell gray market EOS M kits, but they sell gray market lenses...and clearly indicate that ("Import") on the product page. 

@surapon, sane goes for Amazon...it they're the seller. But there are >40 sellers of new EOS M kits listed as 3rd party vendors on Amazon, and many are not authorized dealers. 

FYI, the list of Canon USA dealers is here: http://www.usa.canon.com/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> As stated, if it's a proper USA import, it will have a warranty card. If not, it's gray market. The thing is, a _reputable_ dealer should tell you that up front.
> 
> @JohnUSA, which vendor? (It's ok to name names...) If it was B&H, Adorama, or any authorized dealer, that shouldn't have happened unless it was explicitly stated (I don't think those two sell gray market EOS M kits, but they sell gray market lenses...and clearly indicate that ("Import") on the product page.
> 
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear neuroanatomist.
Yes, This is my first Mistake in my life " @surapon, sane goes for Amazon "---That I buy Camera and Lens from Amazon, I never do it again, BUT, for low Tech equipment such as Umbrellas, LED lights, Compacted Fluorescent light bulbs and cheap Fiberglass tripods which made in China, I buy from Amazon and never regret, because only 1/4 of the cost that sale in my town local camera store.
Thanks you, Sir, First Mistake, Because I do not Know---But I have learn a great Lesson.
THANKSSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2013)

Buying from Amazon is fine - I've bought much high-end gear from them. The trick is it needs to say, "Shipped from and sold by Amazon.com." If not that, then the 3rd party vendor needs to be a trusted one. Adorama sells on Amazon, as do Norman Camera, Samy's Camera, etc., are all reputable. Many others are not, even some who happen to be Canon authorized dealers may sell gray market items without disclosure on Amazon.


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 17, 2013)

I really appreciate all your help guys! I'm disappointed to say the least... I did get an RMA number so will return the kit.

The vendor is BuyDig.com AKA Beach Camera located in NJ. Both are listed as an authorized Canon Vendor.

Is it worth a shot to keep the kit or should I return it? Would Canon still honor some kind of warranty for a year if something goes wrong?

Thanks,

John


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2013)

BuyDig are renowned for doing this kind of thing.

As for what Canon will do, well obviously only they know. They do not have to work on your camera and in some countries they wouldn't. Past experience has been that Canon USA will, but they don't have to and if there was an M recall, for instance, then they could easily refuse to as they don't seem overly committed to the M at this point in time.

If I was you I'd send it back, nasty surprises like that tend to leave a sour taste that negatively influences your feelings towards something.


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Buying from Amazon is fine - I've bought much high-end gear from them. The trick is it needs to say, "Shipped from and sold by Amazon.com." If not that, then the 3rd party vendor needs to be a trusted one. Adorama sells on Amazon, as do Norman Camera, Samy's Camera, etc., are all reputable. Many others are not, even some who happen to be Canon authorized dealers may sell gray market items without disclosure on Amazon.



Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear neuroanatomist.
I learn some thing new and great Idea for you to night.
Yes, Yes, Yes.
Surapon


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 19, 2013)

An update everyone!

I decided to call Canon's Customer Service to get to the bottom of the warranty situation. Basically they told me if the Canon gear is from an Authorized Canon Dealer, as BuyDig.com is, then they can not sell gray market products. They were concerned the kit didn't come with the warranty card but the service rep double and tripled checked with her superiors as I asked a number of times about gray market and about the sticker on the outside of the box that references to Canon's Australian website, not the US website.

The service rep told me the most important piece of paper to cover the warranty is the dated receipt with the authorized seller's name/logo on it. Also she stressed over and over to register the gear online and I did that already as I have a Canon.com account.

So I'm a proud owner of EOS-M, two lenses and flash. Let's hope the camera doesn't blowup while I update the firmware!

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought a M kit from BuyDig with the 22, 18-55 and 90ex. The seller indicated it was an Open Box item and on the website right above the photo of the product they show the Canon Authorized Dealer logo.

The unit arrived and is in great shape. However ...
There was no warranty card and the box lists various Canon Europe web sites. The camera came with few 2.02 but the video output was set to PAL not NTSC and the charger was the non North American one (i.e. It does not have prongs but a detachable cord which I prefer for travelling as it makes using adapters or other cords easier).

For the price I paid I am happy with the unit but disappointed that the seller did not come clean and identify it as grey market. I will register it with CPN and see what happens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2014)

If you have a sales receipt from a Authorized Canon Reseller, then Canon will honor the warranty.

B&H sells some gray market cameras and lenses, but they identify them up front. So far, Canon has honored warranties for these, according to all I've heard.

Example:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Canon+M&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


Note that they identify the imported models.


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you have a sales receipt from a Authorized Canon Reseller, then Canon will honor the warranty ...


Thanks,

One of the other posters mentioned that too.

I had another look at the box and it actually has URLs for Australia!


----------

